# One kinda nice picture



## Alasgun (Oct 30, 2018)

Took this yesterday, your looking at a pair of Dutch passion b.berries in the for ground and a g.s cookie in the back. 4'weeks into flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2018)

Very nice for 4 weeks in. Mojo for the finish.


----------



## samarta (Nov 1, 2018)

Pictures like that makes it a shame to have to eventually chop. Great work!


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the admiration folks! I wish i could tell you with certainty what i did right? This is only my fourth grow and as usual theres plenty of variables. First time using the Lush Domenator 2x lights, first time in super soil, and flowering on an 11/13 light schedule which im giving at least some of the credit to. I say this be because i started on the usual 12/12 schedule and stayed there for 2 weeks before reducing it. Immediatly after the reduction things started moving much faster than id seen in the past. Who knows, im happy. The lights get a lot of the credit too.

Ive been inspired by others on here (the TC bud crew) with their photographic prowess and i hope im around when these hit their prime as id like to try and get creative. 

Thanks again!


----------

